# Non kinking spray line



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there a spray line that doesn't kink and curl that you don't have to fight all the time. Dries me nuts I really have to watch myself , I t can set me over the bad mood line ( get it ) fast.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

you got a whip on the one you're using?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You do need a whip if you don't have one if makes spraying so much easier. Also check your swivels, if they aren't spinning free then there is your kink problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 15 ' whip that is 1/8 ID that I love. I find the five foot gets hung on to any things. It isn't good for thicker paints.
David


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> you got a whip on the one you're using?


I have whips, a new 5' and a few 3' laying around , my swivels always suck they never work right. I work alone most of the time on exterior repaint and I have to be very patient and keep an eye everything, unwind the line make sure it's not snagged on anything.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I'll buy one of those Titan swivels that go on the pump, my old one snapped.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use good swivels and I like to use a 20' whip.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

iv never heard of a whip? i just googled it but never seen em b4. my hose is 30m and just has a joiner in the centre and a swivel off the gun. i got no idea what a whip does lol. does it help keep it untangled obviously? is a bigger whip better than a small haha


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Like stelzer and straight line suggested whip with swivel should help. 

http://www.americanairlessonline.com/accessories/hoses/titan-3ft-whip-hose.html

This or graco whip on contractor2 gun two finger trigger is what I like. My guns came with swivel installed
You completely unwind the hose before you start working,right?


----------

